# Looking for RP Frens.



## Crimson_Mutant (Nov 14, 2017)

So I never much RP but I never much find people I enjoy doing it with. I draw my RPs often and stuff and am kinda hoping to make some friends and maybe ship some characters. Since I have a bunch. This is more a casual thread so comment at you liesure.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi there. I don't really know how roleplay is done on this forum, however I'm eager to learn. There might actually not be any specific manner either, in that case that's fine. So I'm open into trying the first FAF roleplay with you, as long as you are open too. That might feel experimental, though.


----------



## Crimson_Mutant (Nov 14, 2017)

That's fine I font mind and yeah I'd love to!


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice! So how do you plan to do this RP? I guess we could use discord if you have it, or maybe do you have any other idea.


----------



## Madoneverything (Nov 28, 2017)

What plot could we do?


----------



## Preston (Mar 12, 2018)

still doing RPs?


----------



## Madoneverything (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah... last seen November 15th 2017.


----------

